
How Tesla Will Change the World (2015) - doener
https://waitbutwhy.com/2015/06/how-tesla-will-change-your-life.html
======
zzzzzzzza
A carbon tax would have been a more efficient way of nudging the economy
towards green behavior than subsidizing the development of electric sportscars
for people who already have car(s). It's hard to consumerism your way to
ecological friendliness.

~~~
sergers
We have carbon tax in BC for awhile... Personally, and people I know,
generally aren't being much greener unless it's related general advancements
in technology (eg led, hybrids etc).

Instead it's hitting us in the pocket, when it's already higher cost of living
in Vancouver.

We pay highest gas prices in all of north america cause of it... Doesn't make
us drive less... Just makes us spend more.

Electricity has had 20% price increase over last few years, and expecting
additional increases... So adding a electric vehicle doesn't sound so good
when not a vast charging network/speed and are already paying tier2 (kwh rates
higher)

Transit isn't improving for the fastest growing suburbs very much. (While the
transit execs are getting big bonus).

Carbon tax is like a farce, like offsets imho from a high level

~~~
schiffern
Did BC implement it in a revenue neutral way (eg carbon dividend, or by
cutting other taxes to match), or was it a net tax increase?

Because it sounds like you actually object to _tax hikes_ in general, not to a
specific policy of what actions should be taxed.

~~~
Godel_unicode
Gp appears to dislike policy-driven tax hikes which are ineffective at
achieving the goal of the policy. See the difference?

~~~
schiffern
Mea culpa. My brain skipped right over the vague anecdote intended to show
that it's ineffective. Obviously actual data are needed.

> _The 12.9% decrease in British Columbia’s per capita emissions in 2008-2013
> compared to 2000-2007 was three-and-a-half times as pronounced as the 3.7%
> per capita decline for the rest of Canada._

[https://www.carbontax.org/blog/2015/12/17/british-
columbias-...](https://www.carbontax.org/blog/2015/12/17/british-columbias-
carbon-tax-by-the-numbers/)

